# Distance Casting (for dummies, me)



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've read quite a bit on the ins and outs of distance casting, and I've watched countless MySpace videos and I'm floored by the distance generated. 

Two questions: First, since the level wind mechanisms seem to be removed from the conventional reels, is there a specific way the line is wound on to the spools prior to the long casts? 

Second question: As the weight is loading on the rod just before blast off, I know on a spinning reel, I typically have the line looped across my index finger, how does one hold the line on a conventional reel? It would seem that all the torque loading on the line and rod would make it very difficult to just hold it with a thumb without burning skin off to the bone.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> is there a specific way the line is wound on to the spools prior to the long casts?


(1)As level as possible. Do a search on the board for line lay and leveling. Nice even lays, from left to right. avoid any peaks or valley's. Keep the shock knot to the right or left, or where ever it will not rip a hole in your thumb. 




> As the weight is loading on the rod just before blast off, I know on a spinning reel, I typically have the line looped across my index finger, how does one hold the line on a conventional reel? It would seem that all the torque loading on the line and rod would make it very difficult to just hold it with a thumb without burning skin off to the bone


That's why ya have to have hamhocks for meat hooks. Grip that reel! My grip is almost like an arm wrestling wrist lock, with my small hands, the spool has a tendency to slip, especially after re-baiting and my hands are wet from washing them. My whole thumb...knuckle on down is gripping the spool. When I am wade fishing, I will attach a clear surgical tube to the bottom of the reel to help with my grip.

IMHO, gripping and casting a conventional when tossing heavy sinkers and bait is easier than trying to cast with a spinner that has the equivialnt line / sinker and bait.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

u use your thumb to push down on the spool, this keeps the spool from spinning on your load of the rod..

the trick is to try and have the reels breaking system(whether it be mags/heavier oil in the bearings, or brake blocks) to be set so that you do not have to thumb it in the air, therefore keeping the skin unburned on your thumb 


also, about laying the line on the spool with a reel with no level wind mechanism, you want to use your thumb to move the line slowly to side to side.


hope this helps a little bit.

Jesse


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

hope this helps a little bit.

Jesse[/QUOTE]


It does help. Thanks. Also, What is it that makes a conventional reel throw farther than a spinner? As a kid fishing with my dad I remember him always having me use a spinner because it didn't backlash like a conventional reel. Is it the magnets in the distance machines that keep the conventionals from tangling like I am so apt to do?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BRJ,

By laying the line down nice and level you will greatly reduce the chance of a bird nest. When you get a "dip or valley" the wrong thing to do is fill that dip in by laying the line in the dip using short back and forth strokes. _The line comes off the reel just like you lay it on_. When the slightest fluff occurs, the reel will bird nest right where you filled in that dip. Use even layers, you can actually count handle rotations as you work your way across from right to left and vise-versa. A 6500 class reel takes 5-7 handle rotations per pass and a 7500 / sl 30 size reel will need about 6-8.

A trick to getting a really good grip on the spool is to place your thumb on the spool first, get the best possible thumb coverage and then reach down and grap the rod with your fingers. 

As Jesse said, tune the reel so you don't have to touch the spool until splashdown.

Tommy


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

It may be stating the obvious, but........

The greatest reasons for a burnt thumb are a less than perfect casting style.

You have to load the rod progressively rather than whack it straight off.

A close second is having a poor spool grip.

Being lucky to have long fingers - as in orangutan - I actually lock the spool with the lower thumb joint, the top part of my thumb merely rests on the spool.

Sure I have lost my thump print a good many times but they grow back - LOL 

Good luck - BB


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I also have found that the foward bar on ABU's stops you from getting a good grip when casting. Perhaps it's the same on other reels?


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

If your talking about Tournament casting, then line lay is important and we use a rubber thumb guard on the thumb that holds the spool. Most times it is some kind of rubber like a bike inner tube cut down. This helps keep the spool from slipping under a hard cast.

CB


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

mr blackbear has no prints.... gasp!~! 
im calling the e-police!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

big red jeep said:


> hope this helps a little bit.
> 
> Jesse



It does help. Thanks. Also, What is it that makes a conventional reel throw farther than a spinner? As a kid fishing with my dad I remember him always having me use a spinner because it didn't backlash like a conventional reel. Is it the magnets in the distance machines that keep the conventionals from tangling like I am so apt to do?[/QUOTE]
For 3oz or less Spinning reels give me the best distance, 4oz or more Conventional reels minus the level wind give me the best distance.
Thats how I see it.


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

*Distance casting*

I use a Penn10 without the level wind. If you adjust the tension (Large screw on left of reel) so the weight will fall slower, then you only have to tap the spool with your thumb continously. It will lessen the distance, but not too much. You'll have to use a screwdriver on a Penn10. The Penn9, and Penn209, you can twist the tension with your index finger and thumb. Test by dropping a 4oz weight on end of line. If the weight drops into the water and the line backs up on your reel, then the tension is too loosen. Tighten the screw so when weight hits the water and hits bottom, the line stops. If you do use a loose tension, then you'll have to have your thumb on most of the time. Once you release, you can feel how the cast is going, and about half way into the cast, you can releast thumb. Most snarls are made in the first half of the cast.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

The reason a casting reel out throws a spinning reel is friction caused by the way the line comes off the reel and goes thru the guides. Less friction equals father cast.

CB


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

It would be my guess, that the best way to get the idea, is to fly with that crow to OBX. Watch others do. When you get a conventional reel, you will not be asking the easy questions anymore.

One of the things that impressed me most about conventionals- was the smoothness of the release. I suppose that has alot to do with distance as well. Also, on a spinning reel the line is in touch with the spool lip, creating friction/braking.

Being 30 miles from OBX- you need a conventional.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

When I thumb my reel during the cast I avoid the line completely. I find that I get better control and less burn thumbing the edge of the spool instead of the line.

And regarding spool tension, you shoud adjust the knob until the spool just barely shifts from side to side when pushed. You should have magnetic or centripedal brakes in the reel side plate to control spool speed so the spool tension isn't set like you would for a bass reel.

Just my .02

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------

